# combinatorics final tomorrow - wish me luck



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

Well, I have a final in combinatorics tomorrow (or today, for those of you on the east coast). Been studying with a friend all day. We have been through the whole book, and I still feel like I'm missing something. Hope I don't get too nervous and have to run to the bathroom all the time. Actually, come to think of it, my prof allows you to take the test anywhere that you want in the building, as long as you don't use outside resources, so, technically, I could take the whole thing on the can. Good thought.So, after that, I have a hebrew final on wednesday, and then I'm done. Hope I make it through!Good luck to everyone taking finals!


----------



## Shanteli (Dec 14, 2001)

Good luck


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

good luck man,i have 4 finals this week. one a day, starting on Tue. it should be interesting. once again good luck to all of you. don't get too stressed out.


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

well, that's over. Not sure how I did. Don't think I did well, but didn't fail either...guess we'll know when grades come out.One down, one to go.good luck kids


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

good luck to everyone taking their finals!( whatever they are)


----------

